# Playboy



## Juice (Jul 16, 2010)

I must have taken at least 20 shots of this trying to get something I liked. This is in a car museum, so my mobility around the cars was limited. I think the shot came out ok, but I was kind of at a loss on how to improve it. What would you have done differently? TIA


----------



## freeze3kgt (Jul 16, 2010)

i would have took photo's of females... perhaps


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 16, 2010)

It would have looked nice with the hood ornament in focus as well, but I'm guessing you pretty much had to shoot wide open to get this shot. Still, I would have cranked the ISO as much as I could to have a larger DoF.


----------



## rottie98 (Jul 16, 2010)

it looks like a lid of a gas grill


----------



## Juice (Jul 16, 2010)

Gaerek said:


> It would have looked nice with the hood ornament in focus as well, but I'm guessing you pretty much had to shoot wide open to get this shot. Still, I would have cranked the ISO as much as I could to have a larger DoF.



Actually I do have a shot with the hood ornament in better focus.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 16, 2010)

Not sure why you're asking. These are rather mundane things.


----------



## Juice (Jul 16, 2010)

Because it's an open forum and I wanted to. Any questions?


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 16, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> Not sure why you're asking. These are rather mundane things.



Not sure why you're posting. Your posts are about rather mundane things.

Seriously, get over yourself. Not everyone can be this great, not-a-photographer like you. He likes the subject. Just because you don't doesn't mean you can be an a**hole about it. Either give constructive criticism, or shut the hell up.


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 17, 2010)

Juice said:


> I must have taken at least 20 shots of this trying to get something I liked. This is in a car museum, so my mobility around the cars was limited. I think the shot came out ok, but I was kind of at a loss on how to improve it. What would you have done differently? TIA



The text and high contrast on the lower right are providing competing attention away from the hood. I like the leading lines of the ceiling, but dislike the visual noise up there.

What do you think of these quick and dirty edits?





I'd also like it framed so that "PLAYBOY" appears a little higher in the frame.


----------

